# G0372 physician service needed to document



## gnp001 (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope someone can help me with this. I have a physician who saw a patient and charged an office visit and during the office visit completed paperwork for the patient to obtain a power mobility device.  

I don't know what the guidelines are for billing this service and i have tried to search on the medicare website as this is a medicare patient.

Can i bill for both an office visit and this code?  I really appreciate any help and a reference if possible to go to.

Thanks! Have a great day!


----------



## jek521 (May 18, 2010)

Your physician should bill an E/M code, in addition to G0372, to your carrier/MAC.  Check the link below, or the CMS internet only manual Chapter 12.
http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf
www.fhcmo.org/resources/boone_county/Medical%20Equipment/Medicare%20and%20mobility%20equipment.pdf

Jen


----------

